# Autoglym Magic Sponge



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Hello All Members ,

Autoglym Magic Sponge any good ? any Magic ?
Is it safe to use on Leather ?







Thanks


----------



## farhanali89 (Oct 10, 2010)

I used something similar in the past to remove glue from wheel balance weights, It worked well but it did scratch the rim a bit. I would test on a small area which wont be seen first then decide if its safe to use.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

We do not recommend the use of Magic Sponges on leather as they work like very fine sandpaper and remove a very thin layer of the finish - not noticeable to the naked eye - but which will over time break down the surface.

Hope this helps
Judyb


----------



## harrylall (Oct 1, 2009)

i CAN'T remeber them being any mention of being used on leather, best to use ag LEATher cleaner and conditioner for best results


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

As Judy says, do not use on leather, may look good when finished, but just watch it go all crappy very soon after..


----------



## patonbmw (Nov 23, 2008)

Magic Sponges are great for door card scuffs and scuffs on the doorkickplate plastic- but use the sponge wet as dry they are very abrasive


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

We do not recommend them for use on leather as they can damage it if you are not careful. What are you trying to clean off?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you Guys :thumb:



Autoglym UK said:


> We do not recommend them for use on leather as they can damage it if you are not careful. What are you trying to clean off?


I try to clean small area on the leather seat , there is small Ballpoint Pen marking !


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Try Interior Shampoo, but apply it to a cloth and then clean the leather, rather than directly to the leather.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

The ink has dyed the leather - if you used a magic sponge to remove this you would almost certainly damage the finish as you would only remove the ink by scrubbing at it which would remove the finish.

You need an ink remover http://www.lttsolutions.net/leather-ink-remover.asp which if you have caught it in time will remove it. The longer the ink has been on the leather the harder it will be to remove as it will move deeper into the finish on the leather.

There is an article here on ink removal if you want to read more http://www.lttsolutions.net/inkremoval.asp

Hope this helps

Cheers
Judyb


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Autoglym UK said:


> Try Interior Shampoo, but apply it to a cloth and then clean the leather, rather than directly to the leather.


Yes I tried AG interior Shampoo with Microfiber Applicator but that is not enough , I tried some leather cleaner water based / foam cleaner but I think there is no way to remove it ! however I will try again with interior shampoo after a few weeks .


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you judyb :thumb:


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

It will do no good leaving it - the longer you leave it the worse it will become to remove and you may have to end up recolouring to get rid of it completely. The key with ink is to act fast. Sorry thought you hadn't read my post!!!!


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

judyb said:


> It will do no good leaving it - the longer you leave it the worse it will become to remove and you may have to end up recolouring to get rid of it completely. The key with ink is to act fast. Sorry thought you hadn't read my post!!!!


Yes , I think this my mistake in the past


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

It's always a good idea to carry an ink remover in your glove box. Our new glove box kit
http://www.lttsolutions.net/glove-box-kit.asp has an ik stick in with it for quick use when accidents happen!!

Cheers
Judy


----------

